# Eines der besten Lernräder jetzt bei IKEA...



## zaskar76 (8. Mai 2008)

Jo, original by Coolproducts:






http://www.ikea.com/ms/de_CH/img/store_images/291/IKEA_Laufrad.pdf


----------



## Porthos (5. Juni 2008)

sieht mir eher wie eine billige Nachahmung aus... ob die mit dem Orginal mithalten kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (5. Juni 2008)

Ist das CC oder AM?






Porthos schrieb:


> sieht mir eher wie eine billige Nachahmung aus... ob die mit dem Orginal mithalten kann?



Das ist die Webseite des Herstellers des Ikea-Bikes.


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Juni 2008)

Porthos schrieb:


> sieht mir eher wie eine billige Nachahmung aus... ob die mit dem Orginal mithalten kann?



Es ist von Coolproducts hergestellt wie man am Link von mir erkennen kann. Ist das ältere, bis  2006er Modell mit dickeren Reifen...


----------



## Diman (6. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ist das CC oder AM?


ich zitiere mal: "Das *RENNRAD *ist ein empfehlenswerter Einstieg zum Fahrradfahren, sobald die Kinder mit den Füßen den Boden erreichen."


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2008)

Íkea muß wirklich in alle fachfremden Märkte eindringen...
Naja, eigentlich paßts. Ikea is ja auch ein Baumarkt.
Ich hol demnächst das Speci Hotwalk für meinen Kleinen ab. Beim Fachhändler !


----------



## zaskar76 (1. Juli 2008)

Schön für den Fachhändler, hat er was verdient...


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (1. Juli 2008)

50.- euro günstiger, da kann man noch schön köttbullar essen gehen 

mfg
frank


----------



## müsing (9. Juli 2008)

gibt es das laufrad noch bei ikea und was kostet es?

danke


----------

